# S&W 625 Mountain Gun



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Stainless steel and chambered in .44 Magnum with a 4 inch barrel now I know what I want for my 40th birthday next year! I here good things about this firearm any first hand users have any input?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

hmmm I hear crickets.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I tried the Mountain model, and with 300 gr hard cast over max load of 2400 or H110 it becomes unpleasant. You wouldn't think a couple of ounces would make much difference, but I have had the plain jane 629 with a four inch barrel for about eight years now and find it ok with hot loads and downright pleasant to shoot with factory loads.
Then there is the 8 3/8 inch with underlug. Hot 300 loads become pleasant to shoot in it.
I most often shoot a hard cast 240 at just under 1100 fps in the four inch barrel, and that comes out at 1157 average in the 8 3/8 inch barrel. It is a very nice load and has become my plinking and rabbit load.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thank's for the input, I figured hot loads would be extreem in this light weight gun. I dont plan on firing many 300 grn loads and your pet load sounds right up my alley. I even plan on using 44 special ammo as well!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I tried some 44 special ammo, and it wasn't as accurate. When I reloaded the brass it also wasn't as accurate. I think it is because the bullet has to jump further and it is like shooting 38's in a 357 mag.

I know Unique is a dirty powder, but it shoots so nice I just keep burning it. In my longer barrel it puts six shots in ¾ inch at 25 yards. The four inch does about 1 ½ inch. Many people are surprised that I can plink cottontails and it does little damage. Low velocity and hard cast performs very well. They may be the only thing going through my revolvers and Marlin Cowboy Action in the future.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I plan on getting into the reloading hobby right after I obtain the S&W Mountain gun, so in the future I hope I can ask for tips in this department as well!! :beer:

By the way I hear using soft lead creates a better gas seal and you can obtain better velocitys with the same charge than you can with hard lead? Is this true and if so will softer lead streak the barrell at higher velocitys?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Great handgun. I had one and shot/carried it extensively the last couple years. Just traded it in on a new rifle a month ago, when I finally had to accept that, as I've grown older, my near vision has deteriorated to the point I can no longer see open sights well enough to use a revolver...

I used medium level handloads that shot 240 grain hardcasts at around 1150 from the 4" Mountain Gun. Very accurate, penetrated like mad, and livable recoil. Killed several deer with this load...


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats all I needed to hear! Thanks!!


----------



## bear_dog (Dec 30, 2005)

Bore.224 said:


> Thats all I needed to hear! Thanks!!


 What about the BFG in 444 ,I own one and love it.I"m a bear guide and killed many blackies with it.I had a 45/70 first but when the 444 came out I had to have one.One shot they drop dead


----------



## Mattu (Jan 20, 2006)

Have you though about a Ruger Redhawk with a 4" tube. I've had one for about 6 months but unfortunatley have gotten around to a lot of shooting or loading for it. Recoil wasn't too bad with 250grain winchester platinum tips and accuracy was pretty decent. The gun probably could of shot a lot better, I just couldn't. 

P.S. I envy anyone who has the new Redhawk in 45 colt.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah I saw that gun online, I am kinda hooked on S&W but would like to try a Ruger out.


----------



## 54cal (Mar 27, 2008)

I own three 44's. A 6 inch 629, a 7.5 Ruger SBH and a 10.5 SBH. I would not own a 44 with less than a 6 inch barrel. I have shot them but find the muzzle flash and blast and recoil less than desirable. I do not fear recoil but if I am going to deal with that much blast and recoil, it is going to have a lot more downrange thump than a 44 mag with a 4 inch barrel. 44mags come into their own with with 6 inch and longer barrels. My pet load is a 300 grain hornady hollow point seated long in second groove which will chamber in a Ruger (but not a 629 and I would not shoot this load in a 629 if it fit)) over 25 grains of 296 in my scoped 10.5 inch bull barrel Ruger Super Black Hawk. It is awesome to shoot with no signs of excessive pressure. Muzzle blast and bark is strong and it hits like a big sludge hammer down range.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> which will chamber in a Ruger (but not a 629 and I would not shoot this load in a 629 if it fit)


I have been shooting the same bullet loaded to the second grove with XXXX gr (max load) of H110 for maybe ten years. I have shot it in two different S&W 629's. I get a solid 1400 fps out of the 8 3/8 inch Smith. They don't get a steady diet, but they have each shot hundreds of rounds and they are still tight. Smiths are not the pansy firearms that the Ruger lovers would have us believe. Oh, ya, I have Rugers and like them. I had a 7 1/2 (I think) inch Super Blackhawk. To much leading in the Rugers for me. Rough bore I think.

The velocity difference in my 4 inch and my 8 3/8 inch smith is about 100 fps with my favorite hard cast load. It's a mild load and I get 1157 fps with the long barrel and 1050 with the short barrel. This is using Unique under a 240 gr BullX (out of business now) or a 240 Laser Cast, from Oregon Bullets.


----------



## 54cal (Mar 27, 2008)

Smith makes a nice gun but the 629 is not in the same league as a Ruger SB in strength. My 629 is a early model and I have had it come unlatched with warm hand loads. Since then I do not do that anymore. I know that smith improved it in later models and I could likely send mine back to be reworked but a Rugur SB never needed a rework to handle loads from day one. When I want a light weight "belly" gun, I have a Charter Arms target bulldog. It packs a nice punch in a 20 ounce gun. If I feel I need more than the Bull Dog 44 special, I carry a bigger gun. IF you shoot 44 special loads in a 4 inch 629, it does not have a big edge over the bull dog and if you want magnum loads in 44, a 6 inch or longer one will hit harder, have less flash/blast and recover a bit quicker and shoot more accurately. If I have the bang and the bark and bite, I want more hit than a 44 mag 4 inch can do.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes I was a little worried about such a short barrel in 44 mag , so I went with an autoloader in 10mm 4.6 inch barrel, I will be back with a range report this summer!!


----------

